# Auto-trail head unit



## Traveldownunder (May 13, 2015)

I am the owner of a 2014 Auto-Trail Tracker FB. I continue to have a problem with the TV setting on the head unit. After about 2 hours viewing the TV audio starts to break up and eventually stops altogether, whilst the picture continues unaffected.
The Queensland Australia dealer for Auto-Trail has replaced the head unit but the same problem occurs!
There is no audio breakup whilst watching DVD's or on the radio.
The problem is not with the antenna or amplifier as my own TV plugged into the rear antenna socket works perfectly.
Has anyone else had this problem?
Keith Franklin
Queensland, Australia


----------



## yepod1977 (May 20, 2015)

Hi keith
My name is Dave, I am head of the Auto Trail radio repair center here in the UK. I'm intrested in the fault you are having with you entertainment system. could you please tell me some more about the unit you are having the problems with 
My direct email [email protected]

I look forward to hearing from you, an being able to assist you

many thanks
Dave Evans 
Les Evans & Son Ltd


----------



## MYFANWY1 (May 9, 2011)

Hi Keith & Dave, I have a 2011 Mohawk I have had head unit changed all works fine but I got the same problem as you, we watch tv for maybe hour and then the sound just stops, I leave it for 5mins then switch set off & back on then it's ok for a while again. Must admit did not expect this for all that money. Hope some one can help I will be watching this post. Have g,day. Eddie.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

yepod1977 said:


> Hi keith
> My name is Dave, I am head of the Auto Trail radio repair center here in the UK. I'm intrested in the fault you are having with you entertainment system. could you please tell me some more about the unit you are having the problems with
> My direct email [email protected]
> 
> ...


Dave - I emailed you via your website the other day but haven't heard from you.

Could you please check and get back to me?

Thanks

Graham:smile2:


----------



## yepod1977 (May 20, 2015)

Evening Graham 

So sorry i've not got back to you yet i promise you it's on my todo list tomorrow, its just such a busy week 
it was for a quote on sat nav system etc 

all the best 
Dave 
Les Evans & son ltd 
01743 450457


----------



## yepod1977 (May 20, 2015)

Evening Eddie

sorry to here your having problems with your head unit which model is it 11ele 12ele or 13ele ? given the age of your motorhome it should be a 12ele unit. the only thing i can think of is the the DVB-t is going faulty when the unit gets hot which these units do get very hot. but we can repair your unit for you.
given me a call at the office monday - friday 9-5 an saturday 9-4 

all the best 
Dave 
Les Evans & Son ltd
01743 450457


----------

